# Hairy boys



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

I had my boys castrated in mid October (7 months old). It is my observation that bucks have more hair. Is this true? My boys have hair that's like 4" long on their spines. They just seem really hairy. Wondering if its a carry over of hormones? Alpine and alpine LaMancha cross.


----------



## Mt Nebo Goats (May 18, 2012)

I have only had pack goats coming up on a year, and the goats that I have or have been around it seems like the males are a lot hairier than the does. I also think that it might have something to do with the breed. Most these other members on the forum know way more about goats than I do so maybe they will write a post about this.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya, boys do tend to be a bit more hairy across the board. Its kinda impressive to see an older breeding buck with his full mountain man style beard growing from the ears on down  But for the most part, individual bloodlines I think play the most part. Now as for wethered boys, Id guess hair growth would be less then a working buck. It sure slows down and or stops the beard growth.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Alas, poor Cuzco has no manly hair. The girls are already growing more facial hair than he has and I think he's embarrassed about it. Poor Cuzco!


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

We have three Saanens wethers with very different hair. One's coat is short and so soft and fluffy I could just snuggle into it all day. He's 19 months old. Two 2.5 yr-old brothers with the same sire but different dams have much wirier coats. One is short and smooth and without any beardage; the other has 6" "hackles" down his neck and back and these very silly "pants" of which he is terribly proud. His vanity is embarassing at times. Same breed, varied genes, greatly varied coats. Go figure.


----------

